# Roamio and Slingbox



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Will the Roamio Basic work with the Slingbox with HDMI pass through for streaming to my Android phone, or will HDCP prevent that. I know they offer a composite input, but I'm NOT watching SD, especially since my phone has a 1080p screen.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Any channels that are flagged as copy protected by your cable company will prevent streaming with a Slingbox through the HDMI port. 

Comcast usually only flags the premium channels but TWC flags everything except the broadcast networks.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm OTA only, so I won't have any problems them?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kturcotte said:


> I'm OTA only, so I won't have any problems them?


Then theoretically you should not have problems doing this since I'm pretty sure that OTA channels don't have any copy protection on them. But as I don't have a Slingbox and have never tried it myself, you should probably wait for someone else to chime in to confirm that I am correct about this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If it doesn't work then pick up a TiVo Mini and use the Component outputs to the Slingbox. Since the Roamio Basic doesn't have component outputs.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> If it doesn't work then pick up a TiVo Mini and use the Component outputs to the Slingbox. Since the Roamio Basic doesn't have component outputs.


That is basically paying $6 a month for using your Slingbox.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

Maybe just put an HDMI splitter on before the tivo/slingbox that strips the HDCP?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tivoboy said:


> Maybe just put an HDMI splitter on before the tivo/slingbox that strips the HDCP?


I think any HDMI equipment that ignores the HDCP is technically illegal, but I have heard that some people sell such equipment online.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think any HDMI equipment that ignores the HDCP is technically illegal, but I have heard that some people sell such equipment online.


amazon is your friend.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

If Tivo would just FINALLY add Android streaming it would fix this entire problem. I shouldn't have to buy a Slingbox or a Tivo Mini and then pay $6 a month for something iOS users get for free! Technically, I'm not even sure I can use a Slingbox. It says it requires an account with Slingbox. Is this just a one time thing on their website, or does it require your Slingbox and a computer to constantly be connected to the same network? If it's the latter, I can't do anything until January since I don't own a computer.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

kturcotte said:


> If Tivo would just FINALLY add Android streaming it would fix this entire problem. I shouldn't have to buy a Slingbox or a Tivo Mini and then pay $6 a month for something iOS users get for free! Technically, I'm not even sure I can use a Slingbox. It says it requires an account with Slingbox. Is this just a one time thing on their website, or does it require your Slingbox and a computer to constantly be connected to the same network? If it's the latter, I can't do anything until January since I don't own a computer.


A Slingbox does not require a computer. All it has to have is an internet connection. And a TiVo Stream respects the copyright flags too, so if the shows have copyright flags on them you can't stream them OOH with the Stream at all. At least with the Slingbox, there is the "analog hole" to get around the copyright flags (or the HDMI connectors that don't respect the HDCP).


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

I've been using a Slingbox since they came out in 2005. Over the years, I've upgraded to newer models and most recently, I purchased the Slingbox 350. It works with Component (HD) or Composite (SD) video connections and can be connected to just about any cable or satellite set-top box there is. I purchased the video breakout cables for my TiVo Mini so I could connect it to the Component video connections on the Slingbox. And then I also have my TiVo Mini connected to my TV using HDMI.

*The picture quality from the Slingbox is awesome!*

On July 20, 2014, Sling will release the "Slingbox M1" which will replace the "Slingbox 350" model. It'll be $30 cheaper ($150 instead of $180 MSRP), includes everything the 350 had, but it'll also include built-in Wi-Fi.

I highly recommend the Slingbox because anything you can watch on your TiVo, you can watch remotely using the Slingbox. This includes premium channels like HBO which you can't stream outside your home using TiVo Stream.

*NOTE:* The other current Slingbox model is the "Slingbox 500". On July 20, 2014, it will be rebranded as the "Slingbox TV". It includes HDMI, but there are lots of issues with HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) which prevents users from streaming protected content. That's why I'd recommend choosing the less expensive "Slingbox M1" and you still get the same HD picture quality (as long as you connect it using Component video from your set-top box).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I read on the Zatz site that the new Slingbox doesn't have as robust IR coverage. They also mentioned that some places had the Slingbox 350 for $100 on closeout. Unless you need WiFi, the Slingbox 350 is the better deal.

I wouldn't mind picking up a second Slingbox 350 if I can find one for $100.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Unfortunately, my Roamio doesn't have component outputs, and I want HD


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

Two questions:

1) I have a Roamio Pro. If I have the Roamio's HDMI out connected to my TV and the component out connected to a Slingbox M1 will they both work independently of the other? Some cable boxes apparently won't send a component signal out if the television itself, connected via HDMI, is not turned on.

2) I also have a TiVo Mini in another room. It is connected to an old tube TV with A/V cables. As an option to the setup in question 1, can I hook up a Slingbox M1 to the Mini using the component and A/V outputs? Which will give me a better result for watching shows remotely - connecting to the Roamio Pro or the Mini? Or would the result be the same?


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

kturcotte said:


> Unfortunately, my Roamio doesn't have component outputs, and I want HD


I have an OTA Roamio basic and a DirecTV Genie receiver both connected to a Slingbox 500.

The DirecTV receiver is connected via component cables, and the Roamio basic is connected via HDMI.

It works very well.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

If you are OTA only, you will have NO PROBLEMS using HDMI for OTA only. OTA does NOT flag any content. About 10 years ago, a court struck down the old, planned flagging for OTA (citing that such flagging scheme were beyond the authority of the FCC who was to enforce them), and the broadcasters never appealed, and so OTA is FREE of all content flagging. So, it is ILLEGAL for broadcaster to flag ANY of their content.

However, be aware that if you select the Roamio for your DVR on Slingbox set-up, the Slingbox uses the remote code "0." This is only a problem if you have more than one TiVo in the same room. There is a workaround for such a situation posted 7/31/14 at the following thread on this forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508996

Good luck.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

nycityuser said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1) I have a Roamio Pro. If I have the Roamio's HDMI out connected to my TV and the component out connected to a Slingbox M1 will they both work independently of the other? Some cable boxes apparently won't send a component signal out if the television itself, connected via HDMI, is not turned on.
> 
> 2) I also have a TiVo Mini in another room. It is connected to an old tube TV with A/V cables. As an option to the setup in question 1, can I hook up a Slingbox M1 to the Mini using the component and A/V outputs? Which will give me a better result for watching shows remotely - connecting to the Roamio Pro or the Mini? Or would the result be the same?


Answer 1: The TiVo will output on both connectors. However, if the TV is off it will refuse to output any copy protected content on any output. A possible work around is to insert a HDMI switcher that supports HDCP (which will tell the TiVo it is not connected to another recorder and so allow copy protected content). Or, connect the Slingbox to the Mini (see below).

Answer 2: The component connection from the Mini will give you the same output as the component connection from the Roamio itself. There is only one set of audio outs, so you will need to split them to the TV and the Slingbox, but otherwise, you should be good to go.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Diana is right for nycityuser. However, I'd advise running the Slingbox in serial using component to/from the Roamio and I'd avoid putting a Slingbox on the Mini.

Regarding aaronwt's note and IR, I'd say my results are not conclusive just anecdotal evidence - I didn't do side-by-side testing. However, the 350 I do believe has IR emitters on three sides whereas the M1 has them only on the front.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

davezatz said:


> However, I'd advise running the Slingbox in serial using component to/from the Roamio and I'd avoid putting a Slingbox on the Mini.


Why the issue with using the Mini?

One problem I have with using the Roamio Pro itself is it sits next to two other working TiVos - a Series 2 on Lifetime and an HD for which I pay $6.95/month. I consider the HD a "backup" in case the Roamio fails. The Series 2 is there, well, because it can be.

At any rate, I've got my remote controls set up so that I can operate the proper TiVo with the proper one. If I add the slingbox into the mix that will likely screw that part of things up.

The Mini is in another room all by itself so the remote control would not be an issue there.

I've ordered the slingbox and it should arrive early next week. As a Roku user I got $30 off so it was $130 with tax.


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

nycityuser said:


> Why the issue with using the Mini?
> 
> One problem I have with using the Roamio Pro itself is it sits next to two other working TiVos - a Series 2 on Lifetime and an HD for which I pay $6.95/month. I consider the HD a "backup" in case the Roamio fails. The Series 2 is there, well, because it can be.
> 
> ...


IIRC - He used to run his premiere headless and the Mini hooked up on his main TV. It makes sense if that's your setup. However, I wonder with the speed improvement after the Haxe upgrade if he's reconsidered the shunning of the premiere to the basement. Dave?

For the remote issue, you could look to using one of the "Remote Addresses" remotes controls during the Sling setup. You'd likely just pick the same remote address number that you've already assigned to the specific Tivo (assumed you're already doing this since you have a few boxes side-by-side).

My only problem with Sling's remote addresses is the last remote they have it supported on is the original Glo. So, it works, but you'll be missing the colored buttons and the new back button. I put in a request to have remote addresses added on the Roamio remotes several months back. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jwbelcher said:


> IIRC - He used to run his premiere headless and the Mini hooked up on his main TV. It makes sense if that's your setup. However, I wonder with the speed improvement after the Haxe upgrade if he's reconsidered the shunning of the premiere to the basement. Dave?


Usually headless. Had a small "lab" TV on it the last few weeks, but moving the set today. Premiere still has a larger footprint, with fan and hard drive - Mini doesn't, gets prime billing in family room and bedroom.

I guess given the nature of the setup, Mini out of the way is the simpler choice - especially if he already has the breakout cables. I missed that. I'd still run in it serial to avoid any HDMI/HDCP hickups.


----------



## |alobarap| (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry to come into this thread belatedly and post a hijack, but I have a related (and hopefully simple) question: is it possible to run a Mini headless attached to a SlingBox for remote viewing, so as to not interfere with a Roamio that is connected to a primary TV?


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

|alobarap| said:


> Sorry to come into this thread belatedly and post a hijack, but I have a related (and hopefully simple) question: is it possible to run a Mini headless attached to a SlingBox for remote viewing, so as to not interfere with a Roamio that is connected to a primary TV?


I have a Slingbox 350 connected to the TiVo Mini in my bedroom. To connect them, I had to buy the "AV breakout cable" for the Mini from TiVo for $15. This gives the TiVo Mini the component connections that are needed for connecting the Slingbox.


The TiVo Mini is connected to the Slingbox using component cables.
The TiVo Mini is connected to my TV using an HDMI cable.
Everything works great! Since the Slingbox is NOT using HDMI, I don't have to worry about HDCP blocking any channels. And since I'm using component cables, I still get HD to the Slingbox.

*I see no reason why you couldn't do the same thing without a TV connected! It should work fine.*


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

|alobarap| said:


> Sorry to come into this thread belatedly and post a hijack, but I have a related (and hopefully simple) question: is it possible to run a Mini headless attached to a SlingBox for remote viewing, so as to not interfere with a Roamio that is connected to a primary TV?


Absolutely...we have a Slingbox attached to a mini via component with no TV attached. Works perfectly.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Diana Collins said:


> Absolutely...we have a Slingbox attached to a mini via component with no TV attached. Works perfectly.


+1


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

And Component is perfectly fine HD PQ for viewing on mobile devices. Sometimes folks get a little obsessed with HDMI digital "quality" when they are just going to be Slinging to mobile devices.

Again, the only small pain is that Sling only uses remote code "0" for Roamio and only a few of the lower numbered Remote Codes, and those will only display S3 remotes, so some loss of functionality. I do think Sling should do some further support of TiVo Roamio beyond remote code "0"

Just so you know, I have an S3 and Roamio in the same room, and I want to Sling the Roamio, so I am forced to use an S3 Remote Code which means Sling will display the S3 remote. However, it does the job, and I don't really miss the colored keys as I usually don't use those except at home, but it would still be nice if Sling would do more for TiVo Roamio models beyond Remote Code "0"


----------



## |alobarap| (Nov 4, 2014)

Great--thanks, all!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

|alobarap| said:


> Sorry to come into this thread belatedly and post a hijack, but I have a related (and hopefully simple) question: is it possible to run a Mini headless attached to a SlingBox for remote viewing, so as to not interfere with a Roamio that is connected to a primary TV?


Yes. I run a Mini headless with a Slingbox 350


----------

